# RecipeDB - Power Street Porter



## warrenlw63 (10/2/08)

Power Street Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Great Robust Porter. Not lacking in flavour. Coffee/Rum/Raisin.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    0.5 kg TF Brown Malt    0.5 kg TF Amber Malt    0.5 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt    0.3 kg TF Crystal    0.3 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.2 kg TF Torrefied Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Northdown (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1187 - Ringwood Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 38.2 IBU   Efficiency 74%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 45 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

